# ~Tolkien Trivia Game~



## Exma (Nov 14, 2015)

*Welcome! 
Mae govannen!

Come and share your love of J.R.R. Tolkien thru trivia...
ENJOY! *​*
RULES
1. *Trivia may be presented in form of a straight question or riddle. Yes, pictures may be used.
*2. *You must post a topic above your trivia question. _(i.e. The Silmarrilion, Arda, etc)_
*3.* You can say things like 'close' or 'colder' when guesses are posted.
* 4.* New hints or clues must be posted every *72 hours* for puzzles that remain unsolved.
*5.* Current question askers have *48 hours* to confirm if answers are correct or not.
*6. *The first person to guess correctly posts next trivia query. If they do not do so within *48* *hours* then the floor is open. _(note: the earliest post will be counted as the current question) _
*7. *You may RP in your posts.* 
8. NO SPAMMING*​


----------



## Exma (Nov 14, 2015)

Exma sat back in her chair. _Too_ _comfortable_, she said to herself as she yawned. Sipping at her drink now and again, she looked around the room. Others gathered there looked as bored as she did. The Elf muttered, _Is it not a strange fate that we should suffer so much boredom and monotony over so...., _a rather large yawn escaped her then. _That's it,_ she said loudly. Rising from her seat she called out to the small crowd gathered there,_ Mellyn nin, perhaps a game based upon lore shall shake the fuzz_ _from our minds for use of our brains._ Exma smiled and raised her glass. _May_ _the best lore master win._ Setting her drink back down after a swallow she said, _I shall start us off._ And so she spoke....

*Topic - Bad Guys
I am one of eleven named.
I slayed the eleventh,
and in the same battle,
was slain by the fourteenth.*


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 16, 2015)

My guess is a balrog.


----------



## Exma (Nov 18, 2015)

_*secretly wants to walk down streets in Miami with a balrog on a leash* _

A very good guess but not a right one m'lady *Starbrow*. 

Time for another clue...
*Info on the being we seek can be found in Appendix A at the end of RoTK.*


----------



## Gothmog (Nov 18, 2015)

Balrogs do not do well with a Leash


----------



## Beorn84 (Dec 2, 2015)

Lets say you can get them to agree to a leash then i musta say id want a team of them hitched to a chuck wagon


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Jun 8, 2016)

Azog slayed Náin in the battle of Nanduhirion in 2799.
He was then slain by Dáin Ironfoot, Náin’s son.
Náin could be counted as the 11th, and Dáin Ironfoot the 14th, in Durin's line of kings.
I have no explanation for the first line of the riddle. But I think I have enough here, that points to Azog.


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Jul 8, 2016)

New riddle

Hi folks,

I'm not entirely confident if I got the previous riddle right because I did not get the sense of the first line (as I mentioned before) nor was my guess confirmed in the end. However, and assuming I had it right, then I’m supposed to offer you a next riddle, right? Then let me do so.

My riddle will go about animals.

Some animals stage prominently in LOTR and also in “The Hobbit”. Eagles are in high regard, helping Bilbo and saving Frodo and Sam from their final doom. Horses also take the front stage with many individual names recorded, particularly so in Rohan. Ponies are mentioned honorably while serving hobbits. Craws claim long faithful service in “The Hobbit”, and let us not forget the help of a thrush. What about the call of sea-gulls…?

Yet other winged creatures would help Sauron. He would abuse horses too. There were those eliphaunts, which Sam so much admired yet perished. Winged spies would search Eregion for the Ringbearer, for Saruman. Call also Shelob an animal, or the winged steads of the Ringwraiths.

However, my riddle here is about another animal.
It understood that Hobbits were not behaving the way they normally should.

What kind of animal may it have been?


----------



## Beorn84 (Jul 8, 2016)

A fox


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Jul 8, 2016)

Wow! Well done!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Beorn84 (Jul 8, 2016)

go again im no good at coming up with a question


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Jul 9, 2016)

… but what about rule No 6? 

Anyway, there were too many rules when the hobbits returned to the Shire as well, so I’ll venture another one.

Question: what are rocks and stones listening to in Mordor?


----------



## Beorn84 (Jul 9, 2016)

I have no idea so im going to guess led zepplin ramble on.....but on a serious note im wondering if rocks and stones arent the name of somebody cause you left out the meaning what are THE rocks and stones listening to


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Jul 15, 2016)

Let me post a hint, as I am expected to do.

That the rocks and stones in Mordor were listening to something, was Sam’s impression at a given event.

So, what were they listening to?


----------



## SugarMagnolia (Jul 21, 2016)

Merroe, 
Does this have any relation to the Watchers at Cirith Ungol? Those are the only stones I can think of in Mordor...


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Jul 21, 2016)

No!
Let me post another hint then: think of Sam and Frodo as they were in front of the entrance into Shelob's lair!
Come on now: this has narrowed it down much...


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Jul 24, 2016)

Dear LOTR-lovers,

I placed my riddle 2 weeks ago and despite Beorn84’s and SugarMagnolia’s attention (the latter having given a most interesting appreciation of her own, thanks!) I think I’ll deliver the answer now, the way I had it in mind.

The question was what rocks and stones are listening to in Mordor.

Tolkien impressed me how he could describe the benefit of humor and optimism in gloomy times and places. That applies to his characterization of hobbits in particular, and he made his point with a beautiful image in the following instance.

Having arrived unknowingly near the tunnel towards Cirith Ungol, Sam and Frodo were left alone while Gollum made his secret dealings with Shelob.

Sam started a reflection: _“Still, I wonder if we shall ever be put into songs or tales”_. He then went on to ensure Frodo he would be a brave hero, causing much fun to Frodo. And then follows:

_“‘It’s saying a lot too much,’ said Frodo, and he laughed, a long clear laugh from his heart. Such a sound had not been heard in those places since Sauron came to Middle-earth. To Sam suddenly it seemed as if all the stones were listening and the tall rocks leaning over them. But Frodo did not heed them; he laughed again.”_

I must agree I gave you a very difficult one. Thanks all for your attention!


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm ready to send another one here ... but not always only me, all right? 

Who lived at No. 2 Bagshot Row before the place became a quarry?


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 30, 2016)

The Gaffer


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Oct 2, 2016)

Wrong...!


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Oct 3, 2016)

I just realized I forgot to add a hint yesterday, so here it is.

The inhabitant of No. 2 Bagshot Row, being a hobbit, certainly visited an inn close by.

Here's another tip: the inhabitant of No. 2 Bagshot Row we're looking for had a discussion with his well-known neighbour of No. 3 Bagshot Row at The Ivy Bush...!


----------



## CMParish (Feb 21, 2017)

Merroe said:


> Here's another tip: the inhabitant of No. 2 Bagshot Row we're looking for had a discussion with his well-known neighbour of No. 3 Bagshot Row at The Ivy Bush...!


Daddy Twofoot


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Feb 22, 2017)

Correct, well done!


----------



## CMParish (Feb 22, 2017)

Grey he was clad,
a ring was his right.
The Steward heard his council,
though he warned against the White.


_*Answer: Aragorn

Back when Denethor was still just a teen, Aragorn came to Gondor and acted as an advisor to Denethor's father, Ecthelion. However at that time he went under the name of Thorongil, wearing the grey of Lothlorien. He warned Ecthelion to trust more in Gandalf then in Saruman the White. As Elendil's heir, the Ring of Barahir was his birthright_


----------



## Azrubêl (Mar 3, 2017)

I tried to think of the the answer to the last post, but wasn't able to come up with anything. Seeing as it's been over 48 hours, I'll drop the next one:

_Topic: People in Middle-Earth_

For half-credit:
What is the name of the man in Tolkien's mythology who has the largest amount of Maia blood?

Now, for full credit:
Name the fraction or percentage of this man's blood that is Maia.



CMParish said:


> Grey he was clad,
> a ring was his right.
> The Steward heard his council,
> though he warned against the White.
> ...



Nice one, thanks for posting the answer


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 4, 2017)

My guess would be Dior with 25% Maia blood.


----------



## Azrubêl (Mar 4, 2017)

Ding ding ding, that's correct!


----------



## Gigantor (Apr 6, 2017)

Merroe said:


> I'm ready to send another one here ... but not always only me, all right?
> 
> Who lived at No. 2 Bagshot Row before the place became a quarry?


Daddy Twofoot, the Gaffer's neighbor


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Apr 6, 2017)

Very good my dear! However ... if you scroll up a bit in this thread, you'll find out that CMParish already figured this out before!

I suppose you were at the bottom of one page and missed the next one (which has happened to me before as well, by the way)?

Anyway, now that you're out of the woodwork here - fancy posting a riddle too ... ? ;-)

_(Why me again...!?)_ :-(

Is there anything in Middle-Earth of greater nuisance than something that's also a plague at the same time!?


----------



## Azrubêl (Apr 28, 2017)

Merroe said:


> _(Why me again...!?)_ :-(
> 
> Is there anything in Middle-Earth of greater nuisance than something that's also a plague at the same time!?



Is this answer to this Peregrin "Pippin" Took?


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Apr 28, 2017)

Not quite so but you're close: he has an opinion.


----------



## Azrubêl (Apr 28, 2017)

Very creative riddle. I'm not sure of the exact answer, but rather than looking up the section from LOTR where I think it may be, I'll wait to see if anyone else can figure it out all the way!


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (May 5, 2017)

I'll give out a tip ... 

What we're looking for here is what Peregrin Took calls both a plague and a nuisance.


----------



## Azrubêl (May 5, 2017)

Ah I thought Gandalf called Pippin that, in Moria. Hmmm.... 
I must be confusing two separate events.


----------



## Starbrow (May 6, 2017)

Are you the referring to the midges in Midgewater Marsh?


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (May 7, 2017)

No Starbrow, Pippin did not say about midges that they were both a plague and a nuisance.
Look a bit further...! ;-)


----------



## hxrxy (Aug 24, 2017)

I has one:

*I murdered someone for something and that something drove me to isolation*


----------



## EcthelionL (Aug 24, 2017)

hxrxy said:


> I has one:
> 
> *I murdered someone for something and that something drove me to isolation*


Too easy!
Smeagol murdered Daegol for the Ring. He got what he wanted but it led him to a long and lonely life, hidden in the tunnels beneath the Misty Mountains.
Am I right?


----------



## The Elvish Minstrel (Aug 24, 2017)

Merroe said:


> No Starbrow, Pippin did not say about midges that they were both a plague and a nuisance.
> Look a bit further...! ;-)


Is it the Ringwraiths? I feel really dumb but I tried... :^)


----------



## hxrxy (Aug 26, 2017)

Yes, I know it was easy, I just wanted one to get started


----------



## hxrxy (Aug 26, 2017)

EcthelionL, your turn I guess...


----------



## EcthelionL (Aug 26, 2017)

OK, try this...

I was last to arrive but am the first to fight,
I get my name from my powerful might.
Slow to anger and slow to forget,
Who am I - have you guessed yet?


----------



## hxrxy (Aug 26, 2017)

Lyn 


EcthelionL said:


> OK, try this...
> 
> I was last to arrive but am the first to fight,
> I get my name from my powerful might.
> ...


my guess is Legolas since I think he was the last one to arrive at Rivendell but the first to fight and his eleven traits make him slow to anger...?


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 26, 2017)

I'm thinking it's Tulkas.


----------



## EcthelionL (Aug 27, 2017)

hxrxy said:


> Lyn
> 
> my guess is Legolas since I think he was the last one to arrive at Rivendell but the first to fight and his eleven traits make him slow to anger...?


Not who I was thinking of


----------



## EcthelionL (Aug 27, 2017)

Starbrow said:


> I'm thinking it's Tulkas.


That's right - he was the last of the Valar to enter into Arda. Although he wasn't the first to actually fight he is always the most eager to enter battle. His name means 'strong' or 'steadfast' and he never forgave Melkor's deeds despite his pardon by Manwe.

Your turn Starbrow.


----------



## hxrxy (Aug 27, 2017)

EcthelionL said:


> That's right - he was the last of the Valar to enter into Arda. Although he wasn't the first to actually fight he is always the most eager to enter battle. His name means 'strong' or 'steadfast' and he never forgave Melkor's deeds despite his pardon by Manwe.
> 
> Your turn Starbrow.


Your knowledge is obviously more advanced than mine I'm just a fan who likes LOTR and not an expert...


----------



## EcthelionL (Aug 27, 2017)

hxrxy said:


> Your knowledge is obviously more advanced than mine I'm just a fan who likes LOTR and not an expert...


I wouldn't call myself an expert - there's so much of Tolkien's work that it would take a lifetime to learn it all. I just like reading him. I must have read The Lord of the Rings 20 times, The Hobbit 30 and the Silmarillion 40+!


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 27, 2017)

Who is Celegorm speaking of in this quote?
_Be he friend or foe, or demon wild of Morgoth, Elf, or mortal child, or any that here on earth may dwell, no law, nor love, nor league of hell, no might of Gods, no binding spell, shall him defend from haters fell of Feanor's sons._​


----------



## EcthelionL (Aug 28, 2017)

Starbrow said:


> Who is Celegorm speaking of in this quote?
> _Be he friend or foe, or demon wild of Morgoth, Elf, or mortal child, or any that here on earth may dwell, no law, nor love, nor league of hell, no might of Gods, no binding spell, shall him defend from haters fell of Feanor's sons._​


Not sure. It reads like poetry so I'm guessing it comes from one of the Lays of Beleriand?
It also sounds like it's referring to the oath of Feanor to retrieve the Silmarils. So - who (that might otherwise be considered a friend) would have a Silmaril? My guess is Beren.


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 28, 2017)

You are correct. It is Beren. The quote is from Beren and Luthien.
Your turn to come up with a question.


----------



## EcthelionL (Aug 29, 2017)

What does the name Melkor translate into English as?


----------



## Azrubêl (Aug 30, 2017)

EcthelionL said:


> What does the name Melkor translate into English as?


I made two guesses, and I got close but I had to look it up on Tolkien Gateway. So I'll wait for someone else to answer, but I am interested in how specific Tolkien's translation is of the word!


----------



## EcthelionL (Aug 31, 2017)

Azrubêl said:


> I made two guesses, and I got close but I had to look it up on Tolkien Gateway. So I'll wait for someone else to answer, but I am interested in how specific Tolkien's translation is of the word!


I have the translation given in th text of the Silmarillion - but I'll accept a more literal translation.


----------



## hxrxy (Sep 1, 2017)

EcthelionL said:


> What does the name Melkor translate into English as?


Is it something like this:

*The one who rises in might
*
???


----------



## EcthelionL (Sep 2, 2017)

hxrxy said:


> Is it something like this:
> 
> *The one who rises in might
> *
> ???


Yep. The Silmarillion calls him 'He who arises in Might' but a more literal translation is 'Mighty Rising'.

Your turn.


----------



## hxrxy (Sep 2, 2017)

Who was Elanor Gardner also known as?


----------



## EcthelionL (Sep 2, 2017)

hxrxy said:


> Who was Elanor Gardner also known as?


Elanor the Fair, which is ironic as her married name was Elanor Fairbairn


----------



## hxrxy (Sep 2, 2017)

EcthelionL said:


> Elanor the Fair, which is ironic as her married name was Elanor Fairbairn


Correct, your turn


----------



## EcthelionL (Sep 2, 2017)

What relation was Prince Imrahil to Boromir and Faramir?


----------



## The Elvish Minstrel (Sep 2, 2017)

EcthelionL said:


> What relation was Prince Imrahil to Boromir and Faramir?


Am I allowed to guess? 

I think he was their cousin? Btw, Faramir is my favorite Man in the Tolkien world.


----------



## EcthelionL (Sep 3, 2017)

The Elvish Minstrel said:


> Am I allowed to guess?
> 
> I think he was their cousin? Btw, Faramir is my favorite Man in the Tolkien world.


Course you can guess - They weren't cousins but you're close.


----------



## Azrubêl (Sep 3, 2017)

I think it's interesting how "Melkor" is not an evil name, but it suggests within it a potential to fall! "Mighty rising". Melkor was the greatest of the Ainur, and all his later names had to do with his evil. "Morgoth" the Black Foe. "Bauglir" the Constrainer. This makes me think of the Ainulindalë, how Melkor knew most of the mind of Ilúvatar and then brought in the Discord by his own free will.


----------



## The Elvish Minstrel (Sep 3, 2017)

EcthelionL said:


> Course you can guess - They weren't cousins but you're close.


Ahh, is he their uncle, then?


----------



## EcthelionL (Sep 4, 2017)

That's right. Boromir and Faramir's mother was Imrahil's sister.


----------



## The Elvish Minstrel (Sep 4, 2017)

EcthelionL said:


> That's right. Boromir and Faramir's mother was Imrahil's sister.




Here's my question:

Who was the tallest of all the hobbits?


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 4, 2017)

Bullroarer Took


----------



## Azrubêl (Sep 4, 2017)

Pippin! and Merry


----------



## EcthelionL (Sep 5, 2017)

The Elvish Minstrel said:


> Here's my question:
> 
> Who was the tallest of all the hobbits?


Bandobras Bullroarer Took was the tallest Hobbit that ever lived at 4'5" - tht was until Meriadoc and Peregrin drank some Ent draught. That made them even taller than Bandobras, though their actual height is not recorded.


----------



## The Elvish Minstrel (Sep 8, 2017)

EcthelionL said:


> Bandobras Bullroarer Took was the tallest Hobbit that ever lived at 4'5" - tht was until Meriadoc and Peregrin drank some Ent draught. That made them even taller than Bandobras, though their actual height is not recorded.


Correct!  I can't recall, did it ever say which was taller? I thought I remember it being Pippin...

Anyways, I knew that one wouldn't trick YOU, EcthelionL! 



Starbrow said:


> Bullroarer Took





Azrubêl said:


> Pippin! and Merry


Oops! Sorry, didn't see these! 

In a way you're both right: Merry and Pippin were technically the tallest hobbits, but Bullroarer was_ naturally_ the tallest-- so free cookies for everyone!


----------



## EcthelionL (Sep 9, 2017)

The Elvish Minstrel said:


> Correct!  I can't recall, did it ever say which was taller? I thought I remember it being Pippin...
> 
> Anyways, I knew that one wouldn't trick YOU, EcthelionL!


I don't know - I don't know everything!

So, whose turn to pick a question - Starbrow or Azrubel?


----------



## The Elvish Minstrel (Sep 9, 2017)

EcthelionL said:


> I don't know - I don't know everything!
> 
> So, whose turn to pick a question - Starbrow or Azrubel?


 So you say...

Honestly idk, don't make me pick!  I guess whoever has a chance to post first (since these forums aren't terribly active ).

But of I HAD to pick, I'd say Azrubel, since I'm kinda a perfectionist


----------



## Azrubêl (Sep 10, 2017)

Ok! What type of runes appear on the maps in _The Hobbit, _different from the rest of Tolkien's work?


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Sep 11, 2017)

Azrubêl said:


> Ok! What type of runes appear on the maps in _The Hobbit, _different from the rest of Tolkien's work?



Would these be the Anglo-Saxon runes? Which are used to stand for Dwarvish runes?

CL


----------



## Azrubêl (Sep 13, 2017)

Correct!


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Sep 13, 2017)

Azrubêl said:


> Correct!


Yay!

Okay, I got one:

What house had the banner the _Stricken Anvil_?

CL


----------



## Ingolmin (Sep 13, 2017)

The House of the Hammer of Wrath, leaded by Rog, a blacksmith in Gondolin.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Sep 13, 2017)

Ingolmin said:


> The House of the Hammer of Wrath, leaded by Rog, a blacksmith in Gondolin.


Correct!

CL


----------



## Ingolmin (Sep 13, 2017)

Okay, now's my chance.
The Knower and Judge of Arda, the intuitive power of the Elder King he is, the speaker of fates, the knower of destinies, husband of an accomplished tailor, who is he?


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Sep 14, 2017)

Ingolmin said:


> Okay, now's my chance.
> The Knower and Judge of Arda, the intuitive power of the Elder King he is, the speaker of fates, the knower of destinies, husband of an accomplished tailor, who is he?



Námo? Also known as Mandos, after his dwelling?

CL


----------



## Ingolmin (Sep 15, 2017)

Absolutely right!!
Now who is up for a question?


----------



## The Elvish Minstrel (Sep 18, 2017)

Ingolmin said:


> Absolutely right!!
> Now who is up for a question?


*Raises hand* Me! But don't make it to hard, I'm no Tolkien expert!


----------



## Musica (Sep 4, 2018)

Whose tolls are high?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 4, 2018)

The Beornings.

And welcome to the forum, Musica!


----------



## Miguel (Sep 4, 2018)

Musica said:


> Whose tolls are high?



Hi!. I like this game!

-Who did not blench?


----------



## Musica (Sep 4, 2018)

That's right! And wow was that fast! I thought the question was rather obscure.

Thanks for the welcome, Squint-eyed!



Miguel said:


> -Who did not blench?


"Blench" rings a bell but I have no idea at the moment. No doubt someone will answer before I can. ;-)


----------



## Miguel (Sep 4, 2018)

Musica said:


> "Blench" rings a bell but I have no idea at the moment. No doubt someone will answer before I can. ;-)



Everybody is probably in pajamas by now  They may answer tomorrow (hopefully)


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 4, 2018)

OK, now I know -- but I cheated on this one, so I'll leave it for some more honest person to answer!


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Sep 4, 2018)

Oh well - nothing else to do right now  Go to the dinner preceding the council of Elrond and there's the answer:

_‘Indeed,’ said Glóin, ‘if it were not for the Beornings, the passage from Dale to Rivendell would long ago have become impossible. They are valiant men and keep open the High Pass and the Ford of Carrock. But their tolls are high,’ he added with a shake of his head; ‘and like Beorn of old they are not over fond of dwarves. Still, they are trusty, and that is much in these days. Nowhere are there any men so friendly to us as the Men of Dale. They are good folk, the Bardings. The grandson of Bard the Bowman rules them, Brand son of Bain son of Bard. He is a strong king, and his realm now reaches far south and east of Esgaroth.’_​
I happened to remember this one by memory, coincidentally, but that's not the point. The right way to play this, in my personal opinion, is to realize that digital versions are all around and can be searched for words like "tolls" with comfort and speed.

I post here an example of something much less easy to find, if you're computer savvies:

*About what did Rosie disagree with Sam?*

Oops - i'm some posts late, apologies, kept the page open too long!
Preference given duly to Miguel, sorry again.

Recovering logic here, after the confusion I made... Miguel's question about the word "blench" is about Éowyn:

_Still she did not blench: maiden of the Rohirrim, child of kings, slender but as a steel-blade, fair yet terrible. A swift stroke she dealt, skilled and deadly. The outstretched neck she clove asunder, and the hewn head fell like a stone. Backward she sprang as the huge shape crashed to ruin, vast wings outspread, crumpled on the earth; and with its fall the shadow passed away. A light fell about her, and her hair shone in the sunrise._​
Now, amends made (and sorry, Miguel) - what about my question in #53...?

About what did Rosie disagree with Sam?


----------



## Miguel (Sep 4, 2018)

Merroe said:


> Recovering logic here, after the confusion I made... Miguel's question about the word "blench" is about Éowyn:
> 
> _Still she did not blench: maiden of the Rohirrim, child of kings, slender but as a steel-blade, fair yet terrible. A swift stroke she dealt, skilled and deadly. The outstretched neck she clove asunder, and the hewn head fell like a stone. Backward she sprang as the huge shape crashed to ruin, vast wings outspread, crumpled on the earth; and with its fall the shadow passed away. A light fell about her, and her hair shone in the sunrise._​
> Now, amends made (and sorry, Miguel) - what about my question in #53...?
> ...



Oh so there was another that did not blench, hmm. Is not the one i was referring to  I might have made a mistake though, Does the game involve stuff from ALL of Tolkien of just LOTR?.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 4, 2018)

According to the rules laid down by the OP, everything's open.

Yes, Merroe, I knew the answer to the tolls question -- I'd often wondered what form the payments took!

Couldn't remember who blenched, though -- had to look that one up.

I'm trying to remember what Sam and Rosie disagreed about, without looking in the obvious places. I take it even referring to the book would be "cheating"?

The only thing I can think of is "What did you want to go off and leave (Frodo) for?" when Sam rode down to the Cottons. But that wasn't really a "disagreement", so I'm stumped, for the present.


----------



## Miguel (Sep 4, 2018)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Couldn't remember who blenched, though -- had to look that one up.





> "_And he took up a long sword that lay there and broke it before the eyes of Hurin, and a splinter wounded his face; *but Hurin did not blench*"_



Here goes another one: *Who marched for seven days with banner and trumpet?*


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 4, 2018)

I too was thinking of Eowyn.


----------



## Miguel (Sep 4, 2018)

Merroe said:


> Oh well - nothing else to do right now  Go to the dinner preceding the council of Elrond and there's the answer:
> 
> _‘Indeed,’ said Glóin, ‘if it were not for the Beornings, the passage from Dale to Rivendell would long ago have become impossible. They are valiant men and keep open the High Pass and the Ford of Carrock. But their tolls are high,’ he added with a shake of his head; ‘and like Beorn of old they are not over fond of dwarves. Still, they are trusty, and that is much in these days. Nowhere are there any men so friendly to us as the Men of Dale. They are good folk, the Bardings. The grandson of Bard the Bowman rules them, Brand son of Bain son of Bard. He is a strong king, and his realm now reaches far south and east of Esgaroth.’_​
> I happened to remember this one by memory, coincidentally, but that's not the point. The right way to play this, in my personal opinion, is to realize that digital versions are all around and can be searched for words like "tolls" with comfort and speed.
> ...



You mean the 53rd post in this thread?



Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I too was thinking of Eowyn.



*Ar-Pharazôn*







Another one: *Who tripped into the chasm of a stream? *


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 4, 2018)

Ar-Pharazon did not blench?

I'm guessing Turin for the stream.


----------



## Miguel (Sep 4, 2018)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Ar-Pharazon did not blench?
> 
> I'm guessing Turin for the stream.



I thought you read the Silmarillion?.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 4, 2018)

It's been a while.


----------



## Miguel (Sep 4, 2018)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> It's been a while.



It's hands down the most heart-pounding book.


----------



## Jordan Thomas (Nov 8, 2018)

Ar pharazon mightiest of the Dunedain kings



Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Ar-Pharazon did not blench?
> 
> I'm guessing Turin for the stream. I believe it was the elf that insulted Turin before he took up the name Turanbar


----------



## Musica (Nov 9, 2018)

Merroe said:


> I post here an example of something much less easy to find, if you're computer savvies:
> 
> *About what did Rosie disagree with Sam?*
> 
> ...



Yes, I think the word _blench_ has to refer to Éowyn.

Answer to: _About what did Rosie disagree with Sam?_

I think it's about the time it took Sam _to speak_. That is, to ask her to marry him. She told him he had wasted a year so why wait longer. Something like that. I'd have to look it up in the book to quote exactly.


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Feb 11, 2019)

Musica was right. That was exactly what I was referring to. Here's what Sam reported to Frodo:

_‘It seems she didn’t like my going abroad at all, poor lass; but as I hadn’t spoken, she couldn’t say so. And I didn’t speak, because I had a job to do first. But now I have spoken, and she says: ‘’Well, you’ve wasted a year, so why wait longer?’’ ‘’Wasted?’’ I says. ‘’I wouldn’t call it that.’’_​
I should have reacted to your message much earlier Musica; accept my apologies pls. I had not checked this since a long while.


----------



## Elros Tar-Minyatur (Jun 5, 2019)

This is my first ever post and since there hasn't been another riddle in quite some time, here's mine.

My Riddle:

Cold is my bite 
And I filled my enemy with spite 
I was brought to the dark gates
So my master and enemy could meet each other face-to-face


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 5, 2019)

Welcome to the forum. 

Is the answer Grond?


----------



## Elros Tar-Minyatur (Jun 6, 2019)

Very good guess Starbrow, but Grond is not the right answer. 

If you are referring to Grond the battering ram, you are cold. But if you are referring to the Warhammer, you are very close.


----------



## Miguel (Jun 6, 2019)

Elros Tar-Minyatur said:


> Very good guess Starbrow, but Grond is not the right answer.
> 
> If you are referring to Grond the battering ram, you are cold. But if you are referring to the Warhammer, you are very close.



The answer is: Andúril!. Where's my cookie?


----------



## Elros Tar-Minyatur (Jun 6, 2019)

Thank you, Miguel, but that is not correct either. Think a little earlier than the events of _The Lord of the Rings_. Think about_ The Silmarillion._

Hint:

My master was an Elf.


----------



## Miguel (Jun 6, 2019)

Elros Tar-Minyatur said:


> Thank you, Miguel, but that is not correct either. Think a little earlier than the events of _The Lord of the Rings_. Think about_ The Silmarillion._
> 
> Hint:
> 
> My master was an Elf.



Gurthang!. Yeah you can call me Tard-Miguel now


----------



## Elros Tar-Minyatur (Jun 6, 2019)

You are so very close! 

You are correct that the answer is a sword, but Túrin was not an Elf. Think of swords wielded by Elves at the time of _The_ _Silmarillion._


----------



## user16578 (Jun 7, 2019)

I also made a riddle:

_*"A babbling stream was my name*
*as illness struck my life lame,*
*I died young, second of famous*
*as mothers island survived perilous..."*
_
Who am I?


----------



## user16578 (Jun 7, 2019)

Elros Tar-Minyatur said:


> You are so very close!
> 
> You are correct that the answer is a sword, but Túrin was not an Elf. Think of swords wielded by Elves at the time of _The_ _Silmarillion._


Is it RINGIL ??


----------



## Elros Tar-Minyatur (Jun 7, 2019)

Belthil, you at correct. Ringil was Fingolfin’s sword that stabbed Morgoth in the foot. 

Congratulations!


----------



## user16578 (Jun 7, 2019)

Elros Tar-Minyatur said:


> Belthil, you at correct. Ringil was Fingolfin’s sword that stabbed Morgoth in the foot.
> 
> Congratulations!



Thanks! 
You know the answer to my riddle??


----------



## Miguel (Jun 7, 2019)

Noooo i'm late, i had it!.


----------



## user16578 (Jun 8, 2019)

Miguel said:


> Noooo i'm late, i had it!.


lol

do you know the answer to my riddle also?


----------



## Miguel (Jun 8, 2019)

Belthil said:


> lol
> 
> do you know the answer to my riddle also?



Tol-Morwen.


----------



## user16578 (Jun 8, 2019)

The island you see is indeed Tol Morwen... but is not the answer to the riddle...


----------



## Miguel (Jun 8, 2019)

Eledhwen.


----------



## user16578 (Jun 9, 2019)

nope, alas ...
thats Morwens alternative surname ...
but you are verrrrrry close!

_*"A babbling stream was my name
as illness struck my life lame,
I died young, second of famous
as mothers island survived perilous..."*_

_Who am I who laughed but for a short time?_


----------



## Fëanor_7 (Jun 9, 2019)

Is it Morwen's first daughter, Urwen (perhaps better known as Lalaith)?


----------



## user16578 (Jun 9, 2019)

A yes Fëanor—7! You are correct! It is indeed Lalaith
Well done


----------



## Miguel (Jun 9, 2019)

Dam, i suck!.


----------



## user16578 (Jun 10, 2019)

Miguel said:


> Dam, i suck!.


Lol, better luck next time


----------



## user16578 (Jun 10, 2019)

A new riddle? 

*"I have no warpower, am no ruler
my appearance made me look cooler…

Many names where given to me
though few where able to see…

Until it’s end I remained
hidden and unstained…

Of many only I fly the airs
to me none compares…

At last I left the middle for the west
to be seen never more in the east by the best…"*

Who am I?


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 10, 2019)

Would that be the elven ring, Vilya?


----------



## user16578 (Jun 11, 2019)

Starbrow said:


> Would that be the elven ring, Vilya?


Yesss! I knew it was too easy  well done


----------



## user16578 (Jun 11, 2019)

Too easy my riddles, maybe this one is more difficult? 

_*"Only few of them were to wander
all gone! all gone… not even yonder…

She perished in Brown
after He struck everthing down…

Seperated by the Great River we were
I so much do love Her…

Only amongst friends I rumble
for Her, for Her, is my endless mumble…"*_

Who is she?


----------



## Romendacil I (Jun 11, 2019)

I think the answer for your riddle are the Ent wifes

Since in the books it is described that the Entwifes vanished in the brown lands on the other side of the Anduin


----------



## Miguel (Jun 11, 2019)

Idk, they're kind of hard, as they should. I have no idea about this last one, make more please.


----------



## user16578 (Jun 12, 2019)

Romendacil I said:


> I think the answer for your riddle are the Ent wifes
> 
> Since in the books it is described that the Entwifes vanished in the brown lands on the other side of the Anduin



Wow you're so verrrrrry hot, wich one is meant in the riddle???


----------



## user16578 (Jun 12, 2019)

Miguel said:


> Idk, they're kind of hard, as they should. I have no idea about this last one, make more please.


Thanks  I'll try


----------



## Romendacil I (Jun 12, 2019)

Belthil said:


> Wow you're so verrrrrry hot, wich one is meant in the riddle???


Then maybe it's Fimbrethil who's meant and Treebeard is the speaker


----------



## user16578 (Jun 12, 2019)

Yes well done 




This is her.


----------



## Romendacil I (Jun 12, 2019)

She looks a bit weird, doesn't she?


----------



## Romendacil I (Jun 12, 2019)

So it's my turn:
How did Helm Hammerhand die?


----------



## user16578 (Jun 12, 2019)

Romendacil I said:


> She looks a bit weird, doesn't she?


lol


----------



## user16578 (Jun 12, 2019)

Romendacil I said:


> So it's my turn:
> How did Helm Hammerhand die?


Uhm I thought he and his sons died in the war against the Dunlendings, the wild men...


----------



## Romendacil I (Jun 12, 2019)

Yes but I wanted the answer a bit more specific
Sorry


----------



## user16578 (Jun 12, 2019)

Romendacil I said:


> Yes but I wanted the answer a bit more specific
> Sorry


Helm was shot at point blank range with arrows, he became a Nazgûl ...

After The One Rings destruction in the fires of Mt. Doom, Hammerhand with his Dark Lord and fellow Nazgûl, all perished in Mt. Dooms final eruption.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 12, 2019)

Belthil said:


> Helm was shot at point blank range with arrows, he became a Nazgul ...
> 
> After The One Rings destruction in the fires of Mt. Doom, Hammerhand with his Dark Lord and fellow Nazgûl, all perished in Mt. Dooms final eruption.



I think that the Nazgul part was only in the LOTR Shadows of War game. In Unfinished Tales, 



> It was said that grief and hunger made Helm more ferocious. After one such sortie, Helm died and did not return; his body was discovered the next morning frozen in the snow still standing, his eyes open, ready to fight. This led to a belief among the Rohirrim and Dunlendings that even in death the wraith of Helm Hammerhand still wandered through Rohan, and defended the Hornburg. Helm died in TA 2759 at the age of sixty-eight. Prince Haleth and Prince Háma also died during the war; his nephew Fréaláf Hildeson, who defeated the Dunlendings, succeeded Helm.
> Unfinished Tales, Part Three: The Third Age, V: "The Battles of the Fords of Isen"


----------



## user16578 (Jun 12, 2019)

true, but plausible?... 
btw thanks for the additional info!

btw thanks for the quote and additional info!



Romendacil I said:


> She looks a bit weird, doesn't she?


btw my name in Entish would be:

Irur pana aáä manmá uä nebán eü taltér runo telnan telnan iä iä leka laro beöü eëä kakan uú tempém eä u erál nela eüä eüä inar ekem porelur arar oüda tenba pamtaá tulal amal o urén edarran oëü lelri tabamún iëro aä beükún aäë apamá aä kaïë galomu amum renu utálri mene udadel rerelan galaü merlén pardurla anado paméda nil nil noloda uó eäü aä u nalrabam a tera bugan olam uti akamge akamge akamge u ataö unól mela barde tanu tekur limo keíkelgo eü neáü uki lapana lapana nataë eganmer aga une une eü eraë pentom raëä ué aö daú amer leü leü ege a binu eë aü me baäto eö eä ië aú oüä uraï ekammel keä paä burgamka iöle maraö uädiü benamel iä iä tuë lemoä omundan perape teá iteü arel ora ora itidá itidá baregan gonanbem otemar otemar a lanmara kuäpe laé eda mu mu tali naú iü daä iä iä iä eïää paú burta aö olené adupu aä elar nuï kupabe gikam gobalka loldim edin nerpoä aäü emáë uä parmel aëü uä lalle limpam ninda ninda aöä aä ura ura aë geï ulul adaö neää remrara mala e aälá anépan meë guda guda ugéä telgém taneltí u getertúm loguá naákém keërar imo iä eää rata eë ura aïka buë telá telá meää eäë uëkata adan adan uüro balgunbe leï apaü apaü danluä danluä abeme abeme ekam ulorga aë kare kare kare kare eäë balkaü tannen raléü uäga a tadáëda ana iö anel roë aä kanelulu kanama kere deru bartaü bartaü lerbu u rini adana menudur ateë aö liüá liüá norana ina ula ië aöte aä aä eí neker opuä munbe elar peä uramu rië aëä uóma gamge aügú ibelpo penar eëguä balo aé pargaäë egún matom perma kuna iï ade morpó menudel aáä kaä bal peno umo


----------



## Romendacil I (Jun 12, 2019)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> I think that the Nazgul part was only in the LOTR Shadows of War game. In Unfinished Tales,


Yes Erestor you're right .
Helm defended the Hornburg and went out every night to kill some Dunlendings but one night he didn't returned and was found in the next morning, freezed to death


----------



## user16578 (Jun 13, 2019)

Ok, I am beginning to like this 

Another one:

_*" We like to feast on little folk
so small they are, we won’t choke…

Mmm, them is juicy, we like ‘m best
when we wander and roam the forest...

Over mountains beyond spiders
we live in places unknown to others…

We like to count our money
also so sweet as honey!

But… are we real or are we not, hark!
however, when wandering, look out in the dark!"
*_
Who are meant here?...


----------



## Romendacil I (Jun 13, 2019)

Maybe dragons because 
Little folk:dwarfs
Money counting:treasure
Over mountains beyond spiders:behind misty mountains and mirkwood
Are we real:dragons seemed to the people to be just 
a story

We won't choke: dragons are so huge


----------



## user16578 (Jun 13, 2019)

Romendacil I said:


> We won't choke: dragons are so huge


nope, sorry, no Dragons ...


----------



## Romendacil I (Jun 13, 2019)

Such a good way to explain...
And it's wrong


----------



## user16578 (Jun 13, 2019)

Romendacil I said:


> Such a good way to explain...
> And it's wrong


There are others that fit the description better ... 
Look at Mirkwood and the Misty Mountains as alternative names ...


----------



## Romendacil I (Jun 13, 2019)

No idea


----------



## user16578 (Jun 13, 2019)

Romendacil I said:


> No idea


Ah finally a difficult riddle ! 

The race talked about here is maybe a confusinal misrepresentation of another race, but considered, only remnant in a folktale by the little folk, as real ...


----------



## Romendacil I (Jun 13, 2019)

Trolls?
They can go out only in the night 
They've a treasure 
They are huge enough to eat hobbits


----------



## user16578 (Jun 13, 2019)

Romendacil I said:


> Trolls?
> They can go out only in the night
> They've a treasure
> They are huge enough to eat hobbits


Nope no Trolls, but you are getting closer! 

They are never mentioned in the LOTR, Hobbit or so..., only in a poem elsewhere...


----------



## Romendacil I (Jun 13, 2019)

Silly me
Then maybe giants


----------



## user16578 (Jun 13, 2019)

Romendacil I said:


> Silly me
> Then maybe giants


Nope no Giants either.

Here's the end of the poem... :

_*"Beyond the Merlock Mountains, a long and lonely road,
Through the spider-shadows and the marsh of Tode,
And through the wood of hanging trees and gallows-weed,
You go to find the …. - and the …. feed."*_


----------



## Romendacil I (Jun 13, 2019)

The mewlips
I didn't even knew the poem


----------



## user16578 (Jun 13, 2019)

Romendacil I said:


> The mewlips
> I didn't even knew the poem


Indeed, the Mewlips 

Here they are:







The poem in its whole is in The Adventures of Tom Bombadil


----------



## Romendacil I (Jun 13, 2019)

My turn:
What is the meaning of Gonnhirrim?



Belthil said:


> Indeed, the Mewlips
> 
> Here the are:
> 
> ...


I started to read the Adventures but I never finished...
Perhaps a mistake


----------



## user16578 (Jun 13, 2019)

Romendacil I said:


> My turn:
> What is the meaning of Gonnhirrim?


People who crossed the blue mountains and by the elves where called masters of stone...



Romendacil I said:


> I started to read the Adventures but I never finished...
> Perhaps a mistake


can't read everything  but there is some interesting stuff in there


----------



## Romendacil I (Jun 13, 2019)

Belthil said:


> People who crossed the blue mountains and by the elves where called masters of stone...


Right and it's another word for the dwarfs


----------



## Miguel (Jun 13, 2019)

The Mewlips must be Uvanimo from Udûn. Was that poem written within the legend by Tom or Hobbits?.


----------



## user16578 (Jun 14, 2019)

Miguel said:


> The Mewlips must be Uvanimo from Udûn. Was that poem written within the legend by Tom or Hobbits?.


Tom, to my knowledge, did not write this poem, it was an already ancient song/poem by the hobbits themself... to scare them not to go on long journeys, yet alone!

Additional trivia: "The Mewlips" was a rewrite of an earlier of Tolkien's poems, "Knocking at the Door", which was published in _The Oxford Magazine_, vol. 55, no. 13 (18 February 1937).

Another one, to this one I will give as little clues as possible... 

*"I lived loveless, childless and austere,
in a land not seen by me as fair…

Ten spied for me on my husband and others,
to report me what bothers…

Only the ten accompanied me in exile,
sailing far south and east to find an isle…

We were never heard of again,
but our legend is one to remain..."
*
Who am I?

_Clue 1: @Romendacil I : he is very likely to know her, from beyond his grave ... _


----------



## Fëanor_7 (Jun 14, 2019)

I would have to guess Berúthiel.


----------



## user16578 (Jun 14, 2019)

Fëanor_7 said:


> I would have to guess Berúthiel.


Well done!! You are correct 

@Fëanor_7 here she is:

btw. the white cat was the 'boss' / overseer of the 9 black ones... 



@Romendacil I : you were the eight King, she was wife to the twelfth King...  of Gondor naturally 

Another one 

_*“By three times saying prayer only,
one was allowed tot me, most holy…

All of the gathering watched by three,
witnesses for him, not me…

All above, supported by my strength,
a finger of God, in all it’s length…

I am consecrated, hallow,
with me their is no shadow…”*_

?


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 15, 2019)

Is it the mountain Taniquetil in Valinor?


----------



## user16578 (Jun 16, 2019)

Starbrow said:


> Is it the mountain Taniquetil in Valinor?


No sorry but the location I am looking for is indeed not in Middle Earth...


----------



## Romendacil I (Jun 16, 2019)

Is it one of the two trees?


----------



## user16578 (Jun 16, 2019)

Romendacil I said:


> Is it one of the two trees?


Nope, no tree, it is a location...


----------



## Romendacil I (Jun 16, 2019)

Maybe Helkar or Ringil the lights before the two trees?


----------



## Miguel (Jun 16, 2019)

Halls of Valimar?.


----------



## user16578 (Jun 17, 2019)

Romendacil I said:


> Maybe Helkar or Ringil the lights before the two trees?


Nope, search for a location most hallow ...



Miguel said:


> Halls of Valimar?.


Nope... even more hallow! 

The location I am looking for is situated on an island the Valar gave as a gift...


----------



## Fëanor_7 (Jun 17, 2019)

Is it Menetarma?


----------



## user16578 (Jun 18, 2019)

Fëanor_7 said:


> Is it Menetarma?


The mountain is the Meneltarma indeed... but the Most Hallow location I am looking for is situated on it... so the right answer is not Meneltarma... sorry 

This is the location:


----------



## Fëanor_7 (Jun 18, 2019)

The last thing I can think of for this one would be Tarmasundar, the roots of the mountain. (out of ideas after that)


----------



## Romendacil I (Jun 18, 2019)

Is it the temple of Morgoth who was built to the time of Sauron in Numenor

Another riddle (selfmade)

Three children
The first of the three brother is very small
The second is normal and the last is tall
They all have beards
The first beard looks like he is gone
The second's is a normal one
And the last one's falls to the ground
Their father nobody can wound
Since he stays in the next world
With Iluvatar the old

Who are they?
PS:I hope the English is correct


----------



## Miguel (Jun 18, 2019)

Romendacil I said:


> The first beard looks like he is gone



lol


----------



## user16578 (Jun 19, 2019)

Fëanor_7 said:


> The last thing I can think of for this one would be Tarmasundar, the roots of the mountain. (out of ideas after that)


Alas nope... this place is higher up ... and it is Hallowed to the Highest One ... 



Romendacil I said:


> Is it the temple of Morgoth who was built to the time of Sauron in Numenor


Alas nope... just the verrrrry opposite ...  It is Hallowed to The Highest One... 



Romendacil I said:


> Another riddle (selfmade)
> 
> Three children
> The first of the three brother is very small
> ...


Durin's Longbeards?, or Thrór, Frór and Grór, children of Dáin I?


----------



## Romendacil I (Jun 19, 2019)

Then it's the place for Iluvatar... but I thougth there was no temple



Belthil said:


> Durin's Longbeards?


Nope they are much older

They are no dwarves


----------



## user16578 (Jun 19, 2019)

Romendacil I said:


> Then it's the place for Iluvatar... but I thougth there was no temple


Hab kein angst, dein English ist sehr gut!

Nope, you are right, there was NO temple, just the flattened space upon the Meneltarma! It is indeed The Hallow of Eru!  I was fooled by the picture... 

_" The Hallow of Eru on _*The summit of the Meneltarma*
_The steep upper slopes of the Meneltarma in Númenor were climbed by a spiral road cut into the rock. At the summit, the mountain widened and flattened, opened into a shallow space where many people could gather. This place was hallowed to Eru Ilúvatar, and watched over by three great Eagles known as the Witnesses of Manwë.

In the early part of the Second Age, the Númenóreans held the Hallow in special reverence. Three times a year, the Kingand the people would climb the Holy Mountain to offer prayers to Eru: the Erukyermë in spring, the Erulaitalë in summer, and the Eruhantalë in autumn. As the centuries passed, the Númenóreans began to neglect the Hallow, and after the time of Tar-Ancalimon it was rarely visited. Tar-Palantir attempted to reinstate it late in Númenor's history, but it was abandoned by his successor Ar-Pharazôn, who brought ruin to the Númenóreans."_



Belthil said:


> Durin's Longbeards?, or Thrór, Frór and Grór, children of Dáin I?


*"Elves did not have beards until they entered their third cycle of life." * ... so is it the three cycle's of an Elve life? As a baby/young adult: no beard at all, mature life a normal one, and old life a long one??


----------



## Romendacil I (Jun 19, 2019)

Nice idea but it's wrong too

Look at the last lines too


----------



## user16578 (Jun 19, 2019)

Romendacil I said:


> Nice idea but it's wrong too


ships ...  give another clue ok?


----------



## Romendacil I (Jun 19, 2019)

It is in the book of the lost tales and their father is the time

Their father is the oldest of the Ainur


----------



## user16578 (Jun 20, 2019)

Romendacil I said:


> Their father is the oldest of the Ainur


Ents?? dunno


----------



## Romendacil I (Jun 20, 2019)

Nope sorry
Another hint: they made the rhytm for the sun and the moon for the Valar 
Their father was Aluin


----------



## user16578 (Jun 20, 2019)

ah ok 
so fanuin, ranuin and danuin... a day, month and year  pfff hard one!!
(my idea of the elves lifestages was not all to far off  )


----------



## Romendacil I (Jun 20, 2019)

Yes 
Do you had to look it up?


----------



## user16578 (Jun 21, 2019)

Romendacil I said:


> Yes
> Do you had to look it up?


haha, ofcourse I had to look it up   it was a very tricky and difficult one!  Thanks for that! 

Ok  another one...

_*"At the feet of the Golden One
no horses tramped on it, none…

Do not forget them, everlasting
no, not a single king…

For long forgotten and new to come
songs are sung here in a humm…

One covered thick as snow
reminder of a winter we all know…"*_

What and where am I?


----------



## Romendacil I (Jun 21, 2019)

Is it in Rohan?

It's the grave of Helm Hammerhand which is covered by the white simbelmynë


----------



## user16578 (Jun 21, 2019)

Romendacil I said:


> It's the grave of Helm Hammerhand which is covered by the white simbelmynë


Helms grave is there indeed! But what is the place called?


----------



## Romendacil I (Jun 21, 2019)

Sorry
Don't know it

Barrowfield?


----------



## user16578 (Jun 22, 2019)

Romendacil I said:


> Barrowfield?


Yess! Welldone! 

Here it is


----------



## Romendacil I (Jun 22, 2019)

Ok nice poem...
So next is:
What/Where/Who is Angainos?


----------



## user16578 (Jun 22, 2019)

Romendacil I said:


> Ok nice poem...
> So next is:
> What/Where/Who is Angainos?


Had to look it up ofcourse... 

_*" Angaino Together with angayassë ‘misery’, angaitya ‘torment’, Angaino is given in QL separately from the ‘iron’ words (see Angamandi) and was first defined as ‘a giant’, emended to ‘the great chain’. In GL Melko has a name Angainos, with a note: ‘Do not confuse Gnomish Angainos with Qenya Angaino (Gnomish Gainu), the great chain of tilkal.’ Under Gainu there is a later note: ‘popularly connected with ang “iron” but really = “tormentor”."
*_
Angainos/Melkor are one and the same...


----------



## Romendacil I (Jun 22, 2019)

Really?
I thought it was the chain which was produced to bind Melkor...


----------



## Fëanor_7 (Jun 22, 2019)

Romendacil I said:


> Really?
> I thought it was the chain which was produced to bind Melkor...



The chain is called Angainor I believe.


----------



## Romendacil I (Jun 22, 2019)

Belthil said:


> Had to look it up ofcourse...
> 
> _*" Angaino Together with angayassë ‘misery’, angaitya ‘torment’, Angaino is given in QL separately from the ‘iron’ words (see Angamandi) and was first defined as ‘a giant’, emended to ‘the great chain’. In GL Melko has a name Angainos, with a note: ‘Do not confuse Gnomish Angainos with Qenya Angaino (Gnomish Gainu), the great chain of tilkal.’ Under Gainu there is a later note: ‘popularly connected with ang “iron” but really = “tormentor”."
> *_
> Angainos/Melko/Melkor are one and the same...


So I looked it up another time...
You're right, the chain isn't called Angainos (that's the genitiv in my german book)
It's just Angaino...(without r)


----------



## Fëanor_7 (Jun 22, 2019)

You sure it's without the r? Everywhere I've read it (except maybe in the earlier stuff, lost tales and such) it's been with the r.


----------



## Romendacil I (Jun 22, 2019)

Fëanor_7 said:


> You sure it's without the r? Everywhere I've read it (except maybe in the earlier stuff, lost tales and such) it's been with the r.


Oh, ok 
I just read it in the lost tales so...


----------



## user16578 (Jun 23, 2019)

Romendacil I said:


> Really?
> I thought it was the chain which was produced to bind Melkor...


giant great chain to bind him ... yes 
the explanations given some times are open for more than one interpretation... sadly 

Next one 

*"We fly everywhere, yet are no flies
says one so, he lies…

We like to bother all and everybody
to us a sting is like honey…

You heard of us but once
strange, for we are a large wild bunch…

We fly and bother and fly, yet are no flies
says one so, he lies…"*

What are we called?


----------



## Elros Tar-Minyatur (Jun 23, 2019)

Belthil, I really don't think this it the right answer but I'll give it a shot. 

Is the answer Neekerbreekers as Sam called the creatures during their travel to Weathertop in _The Fellowship of the Ring_?


----------



## user16578 (Jun 24, 2019)

Elros Tar-Minyatur said:


> Belthil, I really don't think this it the right answer but I'll give it a shot.
> 
> Is the answer Neekerbreekers as Sam called the creatures during their travel to Weathertop in _The Fellowship of the Ring_?



Indeed !! Well done, I was looking for Gnats, but the Neekerbreekers refer to the same 

Here's one :


----------



## Elros Tar-Minyatur (Jun 24, 2019)

Wow, I'm surprised I got that right! That was a good riddle!

My Riddle:

_I was the counselor of a false king
And am the possessor of an old ring
Five points I wore
The responsibility of my ancestors I bore _


----------



## Miguel (Jun 24, 2019)

Elros Tar-Minyatur said:


> My Riddle:
> 
> _I was the counselor of a false king
> And am the possessor of an old ring
> ...



I was guessing Amandil, but i don't remember any mention about a ring of his. All these riddles seem at first easy but they're not.


----------



## user16578 (Jun 25, 2019)

Miguel said:


> I was guessing Amandil, but i don't remember any mention about a ring of his. All these riddles seem at first easy but they're not.


Good guess! I too think of Amandil...

_*"Lord of Andúnië and father of Elendil. Though an Elf-friend, he was for many years a friend and counsellor to King Ar-Pharazôn. Dismissed by Sauron, he sailed into the West to seek the pardon of the Valar for the misdeeds of the Númenóreans; his fate is unknown."*_

Ar-Pharazon:
_*
"Twenty-fifth and last King of Númenor. He assailed Mordor and brought Sauron back to Númenor as a hostage, but Sauron seduced him, and persuaded him to sail on Valinoritself. As punishment for this act, the island of Númenor sank beneath the waves of the Great Sea."*_


----------



## Elros Tar-Minyatur (Jun 25, 2019)

Belthil said:


> Good guess! I too think of Amandil...
> 
> _*"Lord of Andúnië and father of Elendil. Though an Elf-friend, he was for many years a friend and counsellor to King Ar-Pharazôn. Dismissed by Sauron, he sailed into the West to seek the pardon of the Valar for the misdeeds of the Númenóreans; his fate is unknown."*_
> 
> ...




Both good guesses, but the answer to my riddle is someone who was born in later times in Middle-earth.


----------



## user16578 (Jun 25, 2019)

Elros Tar-Minyatur said:


> Both good guesses, but the answer to my riddle is someone who was born in later times in Middle-earth.


Is it Khamûl ?


----------



## Elros Tar-Minyatur (Jun 25, 2019)

Belthil said:


> Is it Khamûl ?



Belthil, again a good guess, but not quite. The answer I am looking for did become a king one day though!


----------



## user16578 (Jun 26, 2019)

Elros Tar-Minyatur said:


> Belthil, again a good guess, but not quite. The answer I am looking for did become a king one day though!


D***mn  sorry 
Have to dig even deeper into it then! 

One other I can think of is *Sir Gawain* ... but he's not in the LOTR .... he's from middle England though and wore a ring with a pentagram in it... but never became a king as far as I know ...


----------



## Elros Tar-Minyatur (Jun 26, 2019)

Belthil said:


> One other I can think of is *Sir Gawain* ... but he's not in the LOTR .... he's from middle England though and wore a ring with a pentagram in it... but never became a king as far as I know ...



Also, another good guess, Belthil, but not the right one. 

Big hint: _I was the counselor of a father of an ungrateful father. I am one of the Walkers. _


----------



## Miguel (Jun 26, 2019)

Boromir!. I'm i finally right?.


----------



## Elros Tar-Minyatur (Jun 26, 2019)

Miguel said:


> Boromir!. I'm i finally right?.



Miguel, you are so close! Boromir is not the answer, but I think you know who the right answer is now!


----------



## Miguel (Jun 26, 2019)

Elros Tar-Minyatur said:


> Miguel, you are so close! Boromir is not the answer, but I think you know who the right answer is now!



Aragorn?...No no, Peregrin Took!.


----------



## Elros Tar-Minyatur (Jun 26, 2019)

Miguel said:


> Aragorn?.



Hurray! Miguel, you are correct! I would have also accepted Throngil, or how Aragorn was known when he was the counselor of Ecthelion, father of Denethor (an ungrateful father.)

The following is a direct quote from the Appendices at the end of _The Lord of the Rings_: "Thorongil men called him in Gondor, the Eagle of the Star, for he was swift and keen-eyed, and wore a silver star upon his cloak; but no one knew his true name nor in what land he was born."
As for mine line about the five points, I was referring to the star that Throngil wore upon his cloak because stars have five points.
The ring I was referring to was the Ring of Barahir.
And of course, Aragorn is to become the next king of Gondor, so that is a big responsibility.

I look forward to your piece of trivia, Miguel!


----------



## Miguel (Jun 26, 2019)

Elros Tar-Minyatur said:


> Hurray! Miguel, you are correct! I would have also accepted Throngil, or how Aragorn was known when he was the counselor of Ecthelion, father of Denethor (an ungrateful father.)
> 
> The following is a direct quote from the Appendices at the end of _The Lord of the Rings_: "Thorongil men called him in Gondor, the Eagle of the Star, for he was swift and keen-eyed, and wore a silver star upon his cloak; but no one knew his true name nor in what land he was born."
> As for mine line about the five points, I was referring to the star that Throngil wore upon his cloak because stars have five points.
> ...



It's funny that i thought about him a few times. LOTR books is something i need to study more. I'll think about some trivia when i stop feeling dizzy, the sun hit me in the head.


----------



## Elros Tar-Minyatur (Jun 26, 2019)

Miguel said:


> It's funny that i thought about him a few times. LOTR books is something i need to study more. I'll think about some trivia when i stop feeling dizzy, the sun hit me in the head.



You can never study LoTR too much! I am currently re-reading _The Hobbit_ because its been a while since I last read it. 

I look forward to figuring out your trivia!


----------



## Miguel (Jun 26, 2019)

Elros Tar-Minyatur said:


> You can never study LoTR too much! I am currently re-reading _The Hobbit_ because its been a while since I last read it.
> 
> I look forward to figuring out your trivia!



Ok, here goes a super easy one. I can't make poetry right now i'm still dizzy:

What is the name of the son of the most revered child of Eru?.


----------



## user16578 (Jun 27, 2019)

Elros Tar-Minyatur said:


> Hurray! Miguel, you are correct! I would have also accepted Throngil, or how Aragorn was known when he was the counselor of Ecthelion, father of Denethor (an ungrateful father.)
> 
> The following is a direct quote from the Appendices at the end of _The Lord of the Rings_: "Thorongil men called him in Gondor, the Eagle of the Star, for he was swift and keen-eyed, and wore a silver star upon his cloak; but no one knew his true name nor in what land he was born."
> As for mine line about the five points, I was referring to the star that Throngil wore upon his cloak because stars have five points.
> ...


Nice! Nice 
Thanks for this!! 



Miguel said:


> Ok, here goes a super easy one. I can't make poetry right now i'm still dizzy:
> 
> What is the name of the son of the most revered child of Eru?.


Could that be Eldarion, son of Aragorn? ...


----------



## Miguel (Jun 27, 2019)

Belthil said:


> Could that be Eldarion, son of Aragorn? ...



No. Hint: He was next in command after Eönwë.


----------



## Elros Tar-Minyatur (Jun 27, 2019)

Miguel said:


> No. Hint: He was next in command after Eönwë.



Finwë?


----------



## Miguel (Jun 27, 2019)

Elros Tar-Minyatur said:


> Finwë?



Not yet. Another hint: Eglarest is where he first stepped foot on Middle-Earth.


----------



## user16578 (Jun 28, 2019)

Miguel said:


> No. Hint: He was next in command after Eönwë.


sorry , me give up ... dunno
I can not find anything related to a child of Ëonwë and Urwendi ...


----------



## Miguel (Jun 28, 2019)

Belthil said:


> sorry , me give up ... dunno
> I can not find anything related to a child of Ëonwë and Urwendi ...



He is the son of the most revered child of Eru, he's not one of the Ainur. At one point, he's 2nd in command after Eönwë.


----------



## user16578 (Jun 29, 2019)

Miguel said:


> He is the son of the most revered child of Eru, he's not one of the Ainur. At one point, he's 2nd in command after Eönwë.


Last guess... Turin?


----------



## Miguel (Jun 29, 2019)

Belthil said:


> Last guess... Turin?



Another hint: Eönwë stops his kin from slaying Maedhros and Maglor.


----------



## Romendacil I (Jun 29, 2019)

Then it's Ilmarë?


----------



## Miguel (Jun 29, 2019)

Romendacil I said:


> Then it's Ilmarë?



He's not a Maia, he's a child of Ilúvatar.


----------



## Elros Tar-Minyatur (Jun 29, 2019)

Miguel said:


> He's not a Maia, he's a child of Ilúvatar.



Sorry Miguel, I really don't think this is it but . . .

Eärendil?


----------



## Miguel (Jun 29, 2019)

Elros Tar-Minyatur said:


> Sorry Miguel, I really don't think this is it but . . .
> 
> Eärendil?



No. He retreated with the rest of a host when a fleet of dragons attacked and later saw how Ancalagon broke Thangorodrim.


----------



## user16578 (Jun 30, 2019)

Miguel said:


> No. He retreated with the rest of a host when a fleet of dragons attacked and later saw how Ancalagon broke Thangorodrim.


mmm and you said this would be the easiest one ever eh....


----------



## Miguel (Jun 30, 2019)

Belthil said:


> mmm and you said this would be the easiest one ever eh....



I thought it was. Ok, Indis is his aunt. He lives with his father upon Taniquetil. Who is he?.


----------



## user16578 (Jul 1, 2019)

Miguel said:


> I thought it was. Ok, Indis is his aunt. He lives with his father upon Taniquetil. Who is he?.


I know only of Manwë and Varda living upon the Taniquetil... but they are Valar...
And Elves, the Vanyar at the bottom of it... Ingwë was their King, his son was *Ingwiel*, it's him isn't it? Indis was his aunt... 

*"One important member of Ingwë's family was his son Ingwiel, who is prominent in early stories of the War of Wrath. According to those tales, it was Ingwiel who led the Vanyar to Middle-earth, sailing across the Great Sea and landing at Eglarest, where he defeated the Orcs who held the Haven. In the published Silmarillion, Ingwiel has disappeared, and only Finarfin is named as a leader of the armies of the Elves. In volume IV of The History of Middle-earth, Christopher Tolkien suggests that this omission may have been an error, and Ingwiel should have remained in the text as joint commander of the Elves of Valinor."*


----------



## Miguel (Jul 1, 2019)

Belthil said:


> I know only of Manwë and Varda living upon the Taniquetil... but they are Valar...
> And Elves, the Vanyar at the bottom of it... Ingwë was their King, his son was *Ingwiel*, it's him isn't it? Indis was his aunt...
> 
> *"One important member of Ingwë's family was his son Ingwiel, who is prominent in early stories of the War of Wrath. According to those tales, it was Ingwiel who led the Vanyar to Middle-earth, sailing across the Great Sea and landing at Eglarest, where he defeated the Orcs who held the Haven. In the published Silmarillion, Ingwiel has disappeared, and only Finarfin is named as a leader of the armies of the Elves. In volume IV of The History of Middle-earth, Christopher Tolkien suggests that this omission may have been an error, and Ingwiel should have remained in the text as joint commander of the Elves of Valinor."*



Yes!.


----------



## user16578 (Jul 2, 2019)

Miguel said:


> Yes!.


Haha yeah! What's my prize?  
Good one, thanks! 

A new riddle... 

*"I settled close to my nature
resembling the size of my posture…

I have, o so many names given
but one suits me best for living…

I am not alone, I have a mate
for me, she is the fairest one to date…

Later a crown of leaves I wear then
or something else, kept in my den…"*

Who am I?


----------



## Romendacil I (Jul 2, 2019)

Is it Tom Bombadil?


----------



## Miguel (Jul 2, 2019)

Belthil said:


> Haha yeah! What's my prize?
> Good one, thanks!
> 
> A new riddle...
> ...



As Romendacil said, It has to be Tom.

Btw, here's your price:

Listen to the fragment at 0:12:







> The other had now achieved a unity of its own; but it was loud, and vain, and endlessly repeated; and it had little harmony





> but it seemed that its most triumphant notes were taken by the other and woven into its own solemn pattern







I'm i nuts or did John told the truth through fantasy?. Is there Eru and Melko in all of us?. How often are them in people's lifes?. Is it now and then or all the time?.


----------



## user16578 (Jul 3, 2019)

@Romendacil I and @Miguel : It is indeed Tom, too easy huh? 



Miguel said:


> As Romendacil said, It has to be Tom.
> 
> Btw, here's your price:
> 
> ...


Ah thank you! Nice, love my prize!
If you meen good and evil in everybody, a good Freudian question!  , ofcourse, we're humans...  ... but in my story I turn it up side down... Eru does not seem to be so good as he wants us to think about him...


----------



## Romendacil I (Jul 3, 2019)

Question:
Belthil where do you find all those riddles,or is there a book for LotR riddles


----------



## user16578 (Jul 3, 2019)

Romendacil I said:


> Question:
> Belthil where do you find all those riddles,or is there a book for LotR riddles


I make them myself! I don't know if there is a book with riddles...


----------



## Romendacil I (Jul 3, 2019)

Belthil said:


> I make them myself! I don't know if there is a book with riddles...


Really,that's nice!! You should make poems in public...


----------



## user16578 (Jul 3, 2019)

Romendacil I said:


> Really,that's nice!! You should make poems in public...


Thanks ! 
I am now trying to write an alternative story about the time after the fall of Gondolin, if you want, go there and give your oppinion 

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/index.php?threads/new-project-beyond-the-darkness.28527/#post-525535


----------



## Romendacil I (Jul 3, 2019)

Belthil said:


> Thanks !
> I am now trying to write an alternative story about the time after the fall of Gondolin, if you want, go there and give your oppinion
> 
> http://www.thetolkienforum.com/index.php?threads/new-project-beyond-the-darkness.28527/#post-525535


I've already checked it out, but because I have an E-reader Icannot open your story


----------



## user16578 (Jul 4, 2019)

Romendacil I said:


> I've already checked it out, but because I have an E-reader Icannot open your story


mmm your ereader does not support pdf then? what about txt files or epubs?


----------



## Romendacil I (Jul 4, 2019)

Belthil said:


> mmm your ereader does not support pdf then? what about txt files or epubs?


I haven't tried it yet so...
Btw I won't be able to post a quiz tomorrow and saturday so everybody who wants to can go along...


----------



## user16578 (Jul 5, 2019)

Romendacil I said:


> I haven't tried it yet so...
> Btw I won't be able to post a quiz tomorrow and saturday so everybody who wants to can go along...


OK I will then ... 

*"I was, and I am, maybe I will be
at the grand end of times, we shall see…

Beholding all, seemingly endless
even I am not boundless…

Over me, given ones spirits travel
hoping to reach Them without peril…

Walls keep us save in place
for the endless void known as space…"*

?


----------



## The ringbearer (Jul 5, 2019)

Turin?


----------



## user16578 (Jul 5, 2019)

The ringbearer said:


> Turin?


Alas, nope... 
It is not an Elve or Man ...


----------



## Miguel (Jul 5, 2019)

Belthil said:


> Alas, nope...
> It is not an Elve or Man ...



Mandos.


----------



## user16578 (Jul 6, 2019)

Miguel said:


> Mandos.


Ouch, nope but getting closer ... not warmer yet 
It's not a Valar or Maiar or so too...


----------



## Romendacil I (Jul 6, 2019)

Is it Arda?

Btw: hello ringbearer


----------



## user16578 (Jul 6, 2019)

Romendacil I said:


> Is it Arda?


sorry nope, but it is very close related to Arda...!



Romendacil I said:


> Btw: hello ringbearer


?


----------



## Romendacil I (Jul 6, 2019)

Oh oups...
Just saw the 'new member'...
silly me



Belthil said:


> sorry nope, but it is very close related to Arda...!


Is it Vilna


----------



## user16578 (Jul 6, 2019)

Romendacil I said:


> Is it Vilna


Nope it is not 
It is not Maiar, Elve or Man made...


----------



## Miguel (Jul 6, 2019)

Belthil said:


> Nope it is not
> It is not Maiar, Elve or Man made...



Timeless Halls.


----------



## Romendacil I (Jul 6, 2019)

I have it!
It's Vai or also called Nenu Erimear


----------



## user16578 (Jul 7, 2019)

Miguel said:


> Timeless Halls.





Miguel said:


> Timeless Halls.


Nope sorry 

Think of_ a hide/casing/shell ..._



Romendacil I said:


> I have it!
> It's Vai or also called Nenu Erimear


Leider nein, nicht das richtige antwort 

Denk an eine Rinde/Borke/Schale ...


----------



## Romendacil I (Jul 7, 2019)

Belthil said:


> Leider nein, nicht das richtige antwort
> 
> Denk an eine Rinde/Borke/Schale ...


Huh...
Do you mean the three airs (don't know how to call them) around arda?


----------



## user16578 (Jul 7, 2019)

Romendacil I said:


> Huh...
> Do you mean the three airs (don't know how to call them around arda)?


Airs, layers... but they were not only air...


----------



## Romendacil I (Jul 7, 2019)

Hi belthil

The three hulls where the stars sun and moon are?
They are called Vilna, Ilwe and Vaitya(in the book of the lost tales).


----------



## user16578 (Jul 7, 2019)

Romendacil I said:


> The three hulls where the stars sun and moon are?
> They are called Vilna, Ilwe and Vaitya(in the book of the lost tales).


The one I am looking for is on the outside that ring of lights...


----------



## Romendacil I (Jul 7, 2019)

No idea....

The space


----------



## user16578 (Jul 7, 2019)

Romendacil I said:


> The space


Haha nope that far! 

There are three airs... the inner air "Vista", middle air "Ilmen" and ... thats the one I am looking for!


----------



## Romendacil I (Jul 7, 2019)

In the book of lost tales Vaitya is the farthest air


----------



## user16578 (Jul 7, 2019)

Romendacil I said:


> In the book of lost tales Vaitya is the farest air


Your spelling is not correct ... 
But it is indeed Vaiya, the outmost air, also called Ekkaia or known to us as the Encircling Sea... over wich the souls of mortal men travelled to the Halls of Mandos ...


----------



## user16578 (Jul 7, 2019)

Belthil said:


> Your spelling is not correct ...
> But it is indeed Vaiya, ther outmost air, also called Ekkaia or known to us as the Encircling Sea... over wich the souls of mortal men travelled to the Halls of Mandos ...


----------



## Romendacil I (Jul 7, 2019)

In the book it's vaitya
But how I can see have the names chabged a bit


----------



## user16578 (Jul 7, 2019)

Romendacil I said:


> In the book it's vaitya


Ah ok different spelling then, no sweat, you were right!


----------



## Romendacil I (Jul 7, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## user16578 (Jul 7, 2019)

Romendacil I said:


> In the book it's vaitya
> But how I can see have the names chabged a bit


Maybe this is an explanation:

*Vaiya or vaia (from earlier waiya, waia) means "fold, envelope".[4] It derives from the root WAY- 'enfold'.[5]

In the earlier Book of Lost Tales, the early Qenya forms Vai and Vatya are derived from the root vaya- "enfold".[4] From that root are derived the Gnomishforms Bai and Baithon "the outer airs".[6]

Before the writing of the Lord of the Rings, Waiya > Vaiya was the name of the Tengwa that would appear as Vala in Appendix E.[7]*


----------



## Romendacil I (Jul 7, 2019)

I see I have to read much more...


----------



## user16578 (Jul 7, 2019)

Romendacil I said:


> I see I have to read much more...


Haha no!  One can't read everything and rememder it!!! 

I like these sites very much:

http://tolkiengateway.net/wiki/Main_Page
http://www.glyphweb.com/arda/default.asp

Many items and in depth details !


----------



## Miguel (Jul 7, 2019)

Belthil said:


> Maybe this is an explanation:
> 
> *Vaiya or vaia (from earlier waiya, waia) means "fold, envelope".[4] It derives from the root WAY- 'enfold'.[5]
> 
> ...



Curiously enough, the word "_Valla" _means "fence/hurdle" in Castilian.


----------



## user16578 (Jul 8, 2019)

Miguel said:


> Curiously enough, the word "_Valla" _means "fence/hurdle" in Castilian.


 Tolkien was a master talent wonder...


----------



## Romendacil I (Jul 8, 2019)

Belthil said:


> Tolkien was a mastertoentwonder.





Belthil said:


> Tolkien was a master talent wonder...





Belthil said:


> Tolkien was a master talent wonder...


Logic?¿


----------



## user16578 (Jul 9, 2019)

Romendacil I said:


> Logic?¿


Jonathan @mazzly solved the problems!


----------



## Romendacil I (Jul 9, 2019)

A hill green and yellow
For a good brave fellow

Fighting against his foe
He fell down with him low

There both of them were killed
One's funeral was fulfilled

In a hill green and yellow

Where and who is it?


----------



## user16578 (Jul 9, 2019)

Verrry nice riddle! 

Is is Brytta Léofa at Dunharrow?


----------



## Romendacil I (Jul 9, 2019)

Belthil said:


> Verrry nice riddle!
> 
> Is is Brytta Léofa at Dunharrow?


1. Thanks
2. Nope sorry


----------



## Miguel (Jul 9, 2019)

Romendacil I said:


> A hill green and yellow
> For a good brave fellow
> 
> Fighting against his foe
> ...



The place is Cirith Thoronath and the good brave fellow is Laurefindil!.


----------



## user16578 (Jul 10, 2019)

Miguel said:


> The place is Cirith Thoronath and the good brave fellow is Laurefindil!.


I agree! 

_*It was at that time that a balrog and a contingent of orcs ambushed their company. Glorfindel there accomplished his greatest deed, for he saved the lives of Tuor, Idril, and all the company when he defied the balrog. They fought long. According to The Fall of Gondolin Glorfindel stabbed it in the belly, but as the balrog fell it reached out and grabbed his long golden hair, pulling him back down over the edge of the cliff. He perished in the fall, but his body was borne up by Thorondor, and buried him with a mound of stones in the pass. On that mound grew yellow flowers (possibly celandine), despite its remote location.*_


----------



## Romendacil I (Jul 10, 2019)

Miguel said:


> The place is Cirith Thoronath and the good brave fellow is Laurefindil!.





Belthil said:


> I agree!
> 
> _*It was at that time that a balrog and a contingent of orcs ambushed their company. Glorfindel there accomplished his greatest deed, for he saved the lives of Tuor, Idril, and all the company when he defied the balrog. They fought long. According to The Fall of Gondolin Glorfindel stabbed it in the belly, but as the balrog fell it reached out and grabbed his long golden hair, pulling him back down over the edge of the cliff. He perished in the fall, but his body was borne up by Thorondor, and buried him with a mound of stones in the pass. On that mound grew yellow flowers (possibly celandine), despite its remote location.*_


Yes that's it!


----------



## user16578 (Jul 11, 2019)

A new one 

*"I was the last, numer seven, guarding,
six to begin with, they were learning…

I saw Gold and Silver to my back,
precious metals I lack…

After me there it lay,
but for eternity it was not to stay…

Some suggest the betrayer was my maker sore,
ah, never mind, it does not matter any more…"*

What am I ?


----------



## Miguel (Jul 11, 2019)

Belthil said:


> A new one
> 
> *"I was the last, numer seven, guarding,
> six to begin with, they were learning…
> ...



Difficult, requesting hints!.


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 11, 2019)

Is it the dwarven ring Thror lost when he was in the dungeons of Dul Guldur?


----------



## user16578 (Jul 12, 2019)

Starbrow said:


> Is it the dwarven ring Thror lost when he was in the dungeons of Dul Guldur?


@Miguel and @Starbrow ...  : tis no dwarf business  , they were once there, now no more... there were 7, the one I am looking for was the last one, lacking the precious metals... 
They were providing safety ...


----------



## Romendacil I (Jul 12, 2019)

Is it Tilkal the metal Angainor was made of ?
I know that it is a silly answer.


----------



## user16578 (Jul 12, 2019)

Alas, nope, tilkal is still too precious and special...
thr chain was to keep someone in, what I am looking for is to keep someone out...

A giant Crown was placed on it in the middle...


----------



## Romendacil I (Jul 12, 2019)

Belthil said:


> Alas, nope, tilkal is still too precious and special...
> thr chain was to keep someone in, what I am looking for is to keep someone out...
> 
> A giant Crown was placed on it in the middle...


No idea...


----------



## Miguel (Jul 12, 2019)

Is it something from Unfinished Tales?


----------



## user16578 (Jul 13, 2019)

It was supposedly build by Maeglin before his capture by Morgoth's spies ... at the end of a hidden path ...


----------



## Romendacil I (Jul 13, 2019)

It is the last of the seven gates of Gondolin

I'm reading the lost tales at the moment and when I got to Tuor and the fall of Gondolin I had it​


----------



## user16578 (Jul 13, 2019)

IT is indeed The Seventh Gate, The Gate of Steel, protecting Gondolin...  Well done! 







Okay  A difficult one, to chew on during the vacation... 

_*"Is it a movie? A book? A song? Use your skill
I know, you not yet, maybe you will…

In it is a history bloodstained
of creatures then untamed…

It tells of Old Halls, a battle fought,
an account expected to be taught…

It was found, then given; never heard of or seen again
not by Elves, Dwarves or Man…"*_

What is it??


----------



## Romendacil I (Jul 16, 2019)

Belthil said:


> IT is indeed The Seventh Gate, The Gate of Steel, protecting Gondolin...  Well done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have already vacation!?
I have another two weeks...


----------



## user16578 (Jul 16, 2019)

lol, I am my own man so...



Belthil said:


> IT is indeed The Seventh Gate, The Gate of Steel, protecting Gondolin...  Well done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




NO ONE yet ??? 

Can you hear the drums... ?


----------



## Romendacil I (Jul 25, 2019)

The book of Mazarbul?


----------



## user16578 (Jul 25, 2019)

Romendacil I said:


> The book of Mazarbul?


Yes! Well done, was it easy?


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Jul 25, 2019)

You have a talent for this Belthil! 

Can I give one of my own, too?

Which event could make our so positively-minded Samwise Gamgee lose hope...? 

PS - No, it's not about snakes...


----------



## user16578 (Jul 26, 2019)

Merroe said:


> You have a talent for this Belthil!
> 
> Can I give one of my own, too?
> 
> ...


Thanks Merroe 

Sure ! the more the merrier! 

Wich event? ... I am going to think on that!

Could that have something to do with Rose Cotton, his future wife...? (With 40.7 degrees C (105.26 F) in the shade over here I can not think clearly...  )


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Jul 26, 2019)

Tip:

Sam is a gardener, and thus very attentive to the weather, the seasons, ...


----------



## The ringbearer (Jul 26, 2019)

Merroe said:


> You have a talent for this Belthil!
> 
> Can I give one of my own, too?
> 
> ...


rain-clouds?


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Jul 26, 2019)

No. Another tip...

Sam said himself what it is, at the time when he had a huge task to accomplish and held a tool which could have helped him but he couldn't use it...!

Now that should bring you right into the right book and chapter!


----------



## Romendacil I (Jul 26, 2019)

Belthil said:


> Yes! Well done, was it easy?


No not really...
But with the tip I had it.


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 26, 2019)

Was it when Sam saw all the trees that were cut down when he returned to The Shire?


----------



## user16578 (Jul 27, 2019)

Romendacil I said:


> No not really...
> But with the tip I had it.


damn...


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Jul 27, 2019)

Starbrow said:


> Was it when Sam saw all the trees that were cut down when he returned to The Shire?



No - one more tip: the events at Cirith Ungol!


----------



## The ringbearer (Jul 27, 2019)

Merroe said:


> No - one more tip: the events at Cirith Ungol!


Is it a frost in spring?


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Jul 27, 2019)

Our congrats to Ringbearer!


----------



## user16578 (Jul 28, 2019)

Merroe said:


> Our congrats to Ringbearer!


ah I see, otherwise his potatoes won't grow... 

This one is tough, finally... 

*"I was there, the first to arrive
fought also in the Battle of Five…

I was stripped and searched
I won’t forget, them be cursed!…

I bowed to my Prince lying dead
and left after farewells being said…

Grasping my twins to keep
at long last I entered the eternal sleep…"*

Who am I?


----------



## Miguel (Jul 28, 2019)

Belthil said:


> This one is tough, finally...
> 
> *"I was there, the first to arrive
> fought also in the Battle of Five…
> ...



Gwindor?.


----------



## user16578 (Jul 28, 2019)

Miguel said:


> Gwindor?.


Alas, nope...


----------



## Miguel (Jul 28, 2019)

Belthil said:


> Alas, nope...



I was thinking about the Fifth Battle. I'm such a 'The Hobbit n00b


----------



## user16578 (Jul 29, 2019)

Miguel said:


> I was thinking about the Fifth Battle. I'm such a 'The Hobbit n00b


 Your thinking is ok!!


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 29, 2019)

I will guess Hurin, even though I can't figure out how the whole poem would apply to him.


----------



## Miguel (Jul 30, 2019)

Starbrow said:


> I will guess Hurin, even though I can't figure out how the whole poem would apply to him.



It's 'The Hobbit related (though not sure if exclusively that book), i also thought it was from The Sil.


----------



## user16578 (Jul 30, 2019)

Starbrow said:


> I will guess Hurin, even though I can't figure out how the whole poem would apply to him.


Alas, also no, Miguel was more in the luke warm area... 



Miguel said:


> It's 'The Hobbit related (though not sure if exclusively that book), i also thought it was from The Sil.


The final age of this person is questionable, but compaired to the rest of the race, it was quite a long life...


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 30, 2019)

Is it Thorin?


----------



## Miguel (Jul 30, 2019)

Ironfoot!


----------



## user16578 (Jul 31, 2019)

Starbrow said:


> Is it Thorin?


Nope... last clue: Thorin is the prince in the riddle...


----------



## user16578 (Jul 31, 2019)

Miguel said:


> Ironfoot!


nope...


----------



## Elros Tar-Minyatur (Jul 31, 2019)

I really don't think this is the answer, Belthil, but . . .

Dori?


----------



## The ringbearer (Jul 31, 2019)

Bilbo?


----------



## user16578 (Aug 1, 2019)

Elros Tar-Minyatur said:


> I really don't think this is the answer, Belthil, but . . .
> 
> Dori?


Indeed... alas nope 



The ringbearer said:


> Bilbo?


No, sorry... 

Think of the "twins" and being there "first" ...


----------



## The ringbearer (Aug 1, 2019)

Fili or killi?


----------



## user16578 (Aug 1, 2019)

The ringbearer said:


> Fili or killi?


No and No...  , not that kind of twins ...


----------



## The ringbearer (Aug 2, 2019)

Balin?


----------



## user16578 (Aug 3, 2019)

The ringbearer said:


> Balin?


Nope again... 

Verrrry hot...


----------



## Romendacil I (Aug 3, 2019)

Dwalin (two axes)?


----------



## user16578 (Aug 3, 2019)

Romendacil I said:


> Dwalin (two axes)?


YES! He was the first to arrive at Bilbo's house for the unexpected party, stripped and searced by the elves in the woods after the spiders attacked them, he wore his twin axes: grasper and keeper, and he was said to have lived a very long life! 
Well done!







You'll never guess this one ... 

_*"Mistaken for an Island in the sea,
sailors sometimes landed on me…

Diving I let them drowning,
for the depths are my crowning…

My being is real, mythical, or not,
that is to be determined by you lot…

Note that I am no Whale or Turtle, as is sometimes said,
maybe I am just something in your head…  "*_

What am I?


----------



## Romendacil I (Aug 5, 2019)

Hi


----------



## user16578 (Aug 5, 2019)

Romendacil I said:


> Hi


Guten Morgen


----------



## Romendacil I (Aug 5, 2019)

Is it Fastitokalon?
He (or she) is just mentioned in the poems of the shire folk.
They are a mix between whale and turtle
and of course they are really huge...


----------



## user16578 (Aug 6, 2019)

Romendacil I said:


> Is it Fastitokalon?
> He (or she) is just mentioned in the poems of the shire folk.
> They are a mix between whale and turtle
> and of course they are really huge...


And I thought it would be the most difficult one yet...

Yes, you are correct!  

Maybe it looks somewhat like this guy



here...  :


----------



## Romendacil I (Aug 6, 2019)

I read half a year ago (something like that) about the servants of Ulmo but I had to look up the name of the beast...
I mean it's nearly impossible to remember such a nane...


----------



## user16578 (Aug 7, 2019)

All easy one's so far...

So, who's this then? 

*"I was looking after an old one,
he was father to a famous son…

Ninety three at three in third three thousand nineteen,
an age not often seen…

I was alone, so had time on my hands,
to benefactor his demands…

That’s all folks,
know that I am no hoax!"*


----------



## Romendacil I (Aug 14, 2019)

Can you give a hint?


----------



## user16578 (Aug 14, 2019)

This person was of the female persuasion..., not too young herself...


----------



## The ringbearer (Aug 14, 2019)

Eowyn?


----------



## Romendacil I (Aug 14, 2019)

Galadriel?


----------



## user16578 (Aug 15, 2019)

The ringbearer said:


> Eowyn?


nope... 



Romendacil I said:


> Galadriel?


nope... 

She is no Elf, no Rohirrim, no Man, no Dwarve, no Troll ...


----------



## Romendacil I (Aug 15, 2019)

Oh then it's easy... it must be an Ork-wife 😂


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 15, 2019)

The Widow Rumble.


----------



## user16578 (Aug 16, 2019)

Romendacil I said:


> Oh then it's easy... it must be an Ork-wife 😂


NOPE! 



Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> The Widow Rumble.


YES indeed! Well done! 
Alas I have not found any portrait of her... 

Yet another riddle for the holiday time... 
When you want me to stop, just give a signal... 

*"From two last ones, two were made,*
_*the accompanying song since long in the shade…

It told of this creation,
as such, a great sensation…

The Valar or proffessor lost or abandoned it.
we will never lift that lid…

I think of it as most enchanting,*_
*afloat… while dreaming…"*

What am I?


----------

